# Ureteral dilation



## vjst222 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone have any idea on these 2 procedures? I am having a brain freeze

 Cystourethroscopy , bilateral retrograde pyelogram, right ureteral dilation, right ureteroscopy, with stent insertion

 I have the stent insertion part 52332 , but not sure what to use for the Ureteral Dilation ... I thought maybe 52341 , any thoughts


----------



## haileynicole3 (Jul 16, 2014)

52341 is only for Cystourethroscopy with treatment of ureteral stricture, since a ureteroscopy was done as well then you would use 52344 Cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy with treatement of ureter stricture.  You are correct on 52332.

Janet


----------

